# Commissar Yarrick rules confusion



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Flipping through the new IG codex, noticed that yarrick doesn't have summary execution under his special rules, which is confusing fluffwise to say the least.
Additionally, it doesn't make sense to me that the "extra attack already included in his profile" from the bale eye doesn't elevate his attacks to more than a commissar lord. 
And then, there's just some things that don't make sense at all. He has a storm bolter and his battle claw counts as a power fist, so why does he have a bolt pistol and a close combat weapon also?
And he has no invulnerable save whatsoever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He doesn't have Summary Execution? Well, would you really put him with a Battle Psyker Squad? And I wouldn't get a Primaris Psyker over a Command Platoon or another Lord Commisar.

Yarrick is an Old Man. 

He can carry a Chainsword and a Bolt Pistol, because then he can gain an additional attack - useful against those with low saves and toughness, being an IC and all.

He has Iron Will, a Force Field, and T4. Admittedly, he'll still get smushed by a Power Fist, but then again, most things do. Special Characters don't always get to have Inv. Saves, you know. It's not a requirement.

Basically, you know you're facing Hordes, then Yarrick's your man. Slap him in a Veteran squad with Shotguns, and there you go, 20 BS4 Str 3 Assault Shots, and 2 Str 4 AP5 shots will be enough to tan most things.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> He doesn't have Summary Execution? Well, would you really put him with a Battle Psyker Squad? And I wouldn't get a Primaris Psyker over a Command Platoon or another Lord Commisar.


I say it makes him so inspiring that he doesn't need to worry about ppl fleeing and having to shoot them(hence the Inspirational Hero rule)



Vaz said:


> He has Iron Will, a Force Field, and T4. Admittedly, he'll still get smushed by a Power Fist, but then again, most things do. Special Characters don't always get to have Inv. Saves, you know. It's not a requirement.


Actually he has Eternal Warrior rule on him as well :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Forgot EW. Tough Mother Fucker then.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> Additionally, it doesn't make sense to me that the "extra attack already included in his profile" from the bale eye doesn't elevate his attacks to more than a commissar lord.


well i spose that because he is just a commisar, not a commisar lord, commisars get A2, lords A3. 

now then Commisar Lord Yarrick

A) doesnt sound right

B) Would be gross overkill

Also yarrick doesnt need an inv. save with his force field, all wounds against him must be re-rolled which i like more really.

Summary execution is overruled by his unit being fearless.

And he has better armour then a commisar lord, only downfall is that he is more then double the points if one.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

not only that but he has a 3+ i be back role when he looses his last wound (iron will).
about the summary execution he makes the unit he is with fearless that's why he dus not execute but he will take out a psyker under the it's for your own good rule.


----------



## Ender101 (May 17, 2009)

It's strange that Yarrik only has 3 attacks. He has the same stat line of a Commissar Lord, and takes up an HQ slot. The only differences lie in the number of his 'base' attacks and his general equipment.

The lack of a refractor field dose not bother me personally, fluff wise it can easily be explained that it was replaced by his own force field.I think the better answer for GW would have been to just not give him an 'extra attack' from the bale eye, and instead merely give him the same stat line. As it is, the simple line of text just creates confusion.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

so are you saying he's bad?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

No he's not bad at all :smile: he's the toughest SOB human there is, especially if you can roll those 3+'s like there's no tomorrow. I was just confused by what seemed to make no sense in his wargear and rules.


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to clarify when Yarrick goes into assault he goes last because of that claw? and he gets to re-roll any missed hits in assault.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wait, can Yarrick use Iron Will more than once? 'cause if he can that's just plain badass! :shok: He'll still get owned by most of the other SC though


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

yarrik doesn't have summary execution because he doesnt need it, he is fearless and confers that trait to the squad he is with, therefore they cannot ever fail a leadership check or morale check.


----------

